# Pcd 8/13/2012



## toph (Jan 5, 2012)

Received confirmation today that our PCD will be on August 13 and I'm thrilled. The delivery date fits perfectly into our plans for a family trip before school stars. We even have Grandma flying in to spend delivery day with our son. I'm very happy that my wife and I will both be able to participate.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! Look forward to meeting you on 8/13.


----------



## toph (Jan 5, 2012)

I just wanted to say that my wife and I had an amazing time at our PCD this past Monday. Our day played out much like many of the reviews I read on this forum in the past. This is our first BMW and the experience at PCD was icing on the cake. Thanks to all of the wonderful employees at PCD, the factory, and the Museum.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you both had a great time! I'll pass along your thanks to everyone in the office.

Enjoy your BMW!


----------

